# Ebrodelta -- Riumar 2012 ---



## boddich (3. Mai 2012)

hallo,

was läuft aktuell im Ebrodelta bei Riumar ?

gruß boddich#h


----------



## paar8987 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ebrodelta -- Riumar 2012 ---*

Hallo meine Freundin und ich fahren am 21 Juli auch richtung Riumar  dann bleiben wir dort 7 Tage und ich versuch alles was Flossen hat zu fangen... ich nehm von allem etwas mit und versuch wirklich einfach mal alles ..... Waller,Meeresfische,Zander,Schwarzbarsch,Karpfen.....und und und..... ich fahr zum ersten mal runter und daher will ich mir erstmal ein Bild machen.

Aber über Tipps wäre ich natürlich dankbar.

Ab wann kann man eigentlich dort mit Zander,Waller, Karpfen rechnen? vielleicht ab La Cava flussaufwärts? Wie sind die Erfolgschangen auf Waller Zander und unsere anderen bekannten?

Grüsse
|supergri


----------



## Traumfisch-Fänger (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ebrodelta -- Riumar 2012 ---*

Was dort gerade läuft weiss ich auch nicht. Ich war das letzte mal vor ca. 6 Jahren dort. Ich gehe aber dieses Jahr Ende September wieder. 

Meine Erfahrungen: Vor ein paar Jahren war es beim Meeresangeln (schleppen) ein guter Tag wenn man in 5 Stunden 2-3 Bluefish oder kleine Palometta fängt.

Zander kannst im Delta nicht fangen, da musst du weit (20km hochfahren). Waller geht so ab Amposta und weiter hoch soweit ich weiss. (ist auch ein Stück zum fahren).

Die Angelei dort ist nicht gerade einfach...ohne Erfahrung oder Guiding fängt man nichts oder nicht viel...

Ich würde dort nur zum Meeresangeln hinfahren, auf Wels und Zander ist der Stausee einfacher.


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ebrodelta -- Riumar 2012 ---*

Läuft wohl nicht ganz so dolle aktuell, wenig Palos keine Thune.


----------



## EdekX (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ebrodelta -- Riumar 2012 ---*

Bluefish, Palometta hat stark nachgelassen. War letztes Jahr dort und im Meer nur spärlich Bluefish gefangen, dafür einen schönen Palometta von 32 pfund.
topköder sind immer noch Hornhecht und Meeräsche geschleppt. Palomettas stehen oft in der Mündung im Brackwasser und jagen die Äschen.
Hier heißt es schnell schleppen mit Jiggs. (wirklich schnell)
Ansonsten Bluefish Kontakt weiter draussen.(im Salzwasser)
oder sehr küstennah, Strand abgeschleppt.
Waller sind ab Amposta möglich bis hin weiter oben zu den Stauseen. (hab selber nie wirklich auf Waller gefischt, aber kenne viele).
Karpfen hat extrem nachgelassen am Ebro, auch bedingt durch die Waller, aber immer noch Chancen auf schöne Fische im Stauseeund Fluss.- allerdings auch schwer zu befischen, - viel Pflanzen Steine Hindernisse etc. 
Zander und Schwarzbarsche laufen okay eigentlich überall im Süßwasser.
Wenn du auf Waller oder Karpfen ansitzt, vergiss das Mückenspray nicht abends, sonst wirst du aufgefressen.


----------



## paar8987 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ebrodelta -- Riumar 2012 ---*

Hallo zusammen

Vielen Dank erstmal für eure Infos! #6

Ich denke ich werde es einfach mal versuchen mit allem was so an Köderfisch und Kunstköder möglich ist.. und Arbeite mich von Riumar/Hafen immer weiter richtig Flussaufwärtz....

Ich lass mich einfach mal überraschen |rolleyes bin ja schon gespannt wie es dort aussieht... 

Was meint Ihr soll ich mein Echolot einpacken.... oder bringt mir das aus irgend welchen Gründen nichts?

Bekomme ich eigentlich die Köderfische Meeräsche/Hornhecht im Angelladen in Riumar? Gibts dort auch Tauwürmer zu kaufen?

Liebe Grüsse :vik:


----------



## glavoc (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ebrodelta -- Riumar 2012 ---*

Bekomme ich eigentlich die Köderfische Meeräsche/Hornhecht im Angelladen in Riumar? - mache jede Wette, das du dir diese selber fangen musst..^^ Übrigens werden die lebend angeboten..wichtig!!.. Quote: Lebender Köderfisch / bester Schleppwobbler  in etwa 8-10 : 1 (Fangquote)...|supergri


----------



## paar8987 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ebrodelta -- Riumar 2012 ---*

Wie fängt man am schnellsten Meeräsche und Hornhecht dort unten?

Gruss:vik:


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ebrodelta -- Riumar 2012 ---*

Mitm Wurfnetz, aber das ist verboten! 

Ich habe gehört, das für die meisten das Köderfischfangen am schwierigsten ist und es oft sogar da schon scheitert. Ansonsten vorsichtig und mit Brot.


----------



## EdekX (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ebrodelta -- Riumar 2012 ---*

Hornhecht haben wir immer im Fischmarkt gekauft, wenn du die schleppst müssen die nicht lebend sein.
Die Äschen sind schwer zu fangen und ziemlich vorsichtig, allerdings gibt es von denen wirklich milliarden. 
Alleine wenn du im Meer schwimmen gehst bist du von denen umkreist. Gefangen werden sie auf alles, Brot, Maden, Blinker ist echt egal, nur nicht einfach :/
Was neuerdings wirklich gut sein soll ist speedjigging ziemlich weit draussen im reinen Salzwasser. Die Methode ist zwar noch ziemlich jung da unten, aber sehr erfolgsversprechend.


----------



## xmxrrxr (20. August 2012)

*AW: Ebrodelta -- Riumar 2012 ---*



boddich schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> was läuft aktuell im Ebrodelta bei Riumar ?
> 
> gruß boddich#h



kann ich Dir erst ab 25.08. sagen...
Da bin ich nämlich vor Ort 

Waller Richtung Amposta, da gibts auch genügend Kärpflein bis 20 - 25 Pfund (was so rumschwimmt)
Ich habe es wieder auf die Bartelträger in gross abgesehen und lass mich mal überraschen |rolleyes


----------



## Traumfisch-Fänger (22. August 2012)

*AW: Ebrodelta -- Riumar 2012 ---*

@ paar8987

was habt Ihr gefangen? 

Wäre schön wenn du was berichten würdest


----------



## DerSpanier (22. August 2012)

*AW: Ebrodelta -- Riumar 2012 ---*

Waller, Zander, Flussbarsch, Schwarzbarsch und Karpfen solltet ihr ab Flix Fluss aufwärts probieren.

Waller: Toter Köderfisch, lebender Aal, mit blinker klatschen oder als "beifang" auf Zander mit Drachkovitch. Vom Ufer aus möglich.

Zander: Wird fast nur mit drachkovitch und gufis befischt. Am besten vom Bot

Flussbarsch: Barsch-hegene kleine twister und spinner. Die großen vom Bot aus, die kleinen Schwärme sind in uefernaehe.


Karpfen ist immer so ne sache richtig gut tuhen die auch nicht mer... aber von Riba-Roja Fluss aufwärts mit halibut pellet, mais, boilie usw.


----------

